# Finished another carrier, for me again;)



## Ivy's mom

Here are a couple of pics of another new carrier. I loved it soo much I am keeping it, but duplicating another as I speak lol!! My bucket style again. Fern loves it, I had it hanging on my arm and she jumped in it, and layed down inside of it on her back and thought she was going bye bye lol!!! I used a faux leather this time, and I do love it. They sure make this stuff better looking than years ago, and a gorgeous matelasse fabric.



















Lori


----------



## Brodysmom

Holy cow Lori that is GORGEOUS!!! 

I wish I had your talent. That is just beautiful.


----------



## ilovemychiCAMI

That is sooo good I would never be able to make anything like this! I wish Cami would jump in her bag lol all she does in it is bark!


----------



## Ivy's mom

ilovemychiCAMI said:


> That is sooo good I would never be able to make anything like this! I wish Cami would jump in her bag lol all she does in it is bark!


hee heee...thanks  how funny that she barks like that. My girls woud live in theirs if they could.



Brodysmom said:


> Holy cow Lori that is GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> I wish I had your talent. That is just beautiful.


Thanks soo much girl, I just couldn't part with it. Not a good thing wanting to keep em'

Lori


----------



## lilbabyvenus

Oh my, that is just beautiful! You have amazing talent. Your carriers always turn out so great


----------



## chideb

Wow, what a beautiful carrier bag... Yours look better than any I have purchased..lol


----------



## Bella Luna

I want that bag!!!!!


----------



## 2Cheese

OMG!!! That bag is Gorgeous!!! Lori...you are amazing. I am still "IN LOVE" with our VB carrier. Our new baby loves it too.


----------



## Ivy's mom

lilbabyvenus said:


> Oh my, that is just beautiful! You have amazing talent. Your carriers always turn out so great


Thank you soo much 



chideb said:


> Wow, what a beautiful carrier bag... Yours look better than any I have purchased..lol


Hee heee...tooo funny. Thanks 



Bella Luna said:


> I want that bag!!!!!


Well.....hopefully I will get some up soon 



2Cheese said:


> OMG!!! That bag is Gorgeous!!! Lori...you are amazing. I am still "IN LOVE" with our VB carrier. Our new baby loves it too.


Ahhh...thanks girl. Your tooo sweet!

Lori


----------



## pigeonsheep

oh my!!! very nice. im gonna attempt to make a bag one day too. thats way after i master fine stitchings so it wont fall apart for hard material like this  u are simply superb =)


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM

Quite lovely!


----------



## MarieUkxx

very good work!!! How sweet that she just jumped on in it!!!


----------



## rache

OMG that is amazing, I love it. 

You have a great talent there x


----------



## MChis

Seriously Lori...THAT is MY STYLE!! LOVE LOVE LOVE it!...and I want one!  LOL


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

wow id keep that too! Its lovely


----------



## 18453

Wow you really are one talented lady!! Daisy would love it!!!


----------



## Ivy's mom

pigeonsheep said:


> oh my!!! very nice. im gonna attempt to make a bag one day too. thats way after i master fine stitchings so it wont fall apart for hard material like this  u are simply superb =)


Girl..the fabric isn't that hard to sew with, you just have to remember that sewing with faux or real leather there are no do overs lol!! No pressure huh lol!!



QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Quite lovely!


Thanks soo much 



MarieUkxx said:


> very good work!!! How sweet that she just jumped on in it!!!


Thanks, yeah she has the routine down I guess.



rache said:


> OMG that is amazing, I love it.
> 
> You have a great talent there x


Thanks, I do love making them 



MChis said:


> Seriously Lori...THAT is MY STYLE!! LOVE LOVE LOVE it!...and I want one!  LOL


Heather, now you know why I had to keep this one. I love how it come out. Thanks girl 



OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> wow id keep that too! Its lovely


Thanks, of course I can't keep every one or I will never make any money lol!!!



Daisydoo said:


> Wow you really are one talented lady!! Daisy would love it!!!


Thanks I think Daisy would love one 

Lori


----------



## 18453

Could you let Daisy (hahahahaha) know when you're selling them again please


----------



## Bella Luna

Daisydoo said:


> Could you let Daisy (hahahahaha) know when you're selling them again please


Yes, and Bella and Libby too!!! Haha.


----------



## Ivy's mom

Bella Luna said:


> Yes, and Bella and Libby too!!! Haha.


I sure will, I have 5 all in different stages of completion right now. I want to make a few more so I will have a little variety to list

Lori


----------



## Bella Luna

How much are those bags? I need to stash some money back..Haha. I already have two carriers, so my boyfriend will kill me if he finds out I want another..LOL


----------



## Ivy's mom

Bella Luna said:


> How much are those bags? I need to stash some money back..Haha. I already have two carriers, so my boyfriend will kill me if he finds out I want another..LOL


Probably in the $140-150 range depending on fabric. The fur price is just crazy, but really makes the carrier Plus the chenille damasks are an arm and a leg as well. I'm a quality stickler when it comes to fabrics hee hee 

Lori


----------



## Bella Luna

Ivy's mom said:


> Probably in the $140-150 range depending on fabric. The fur price is just crazy, but really makes the carrier Plus the chenille damasks are an arm and a leg as well. I'm a quality stickler when it comes to fabrics hee hee
> 
> Lori


Fabric can get expensive! Like when I started sewing and I wanted certain stuff, I was like, "Wow! It may cost more to make it myself than tp just buy!" Haha


----------



## Ivy's mom

Bella Luna said:


> Fabric can get expensive! Like when I started sewing and I wanted certain stuff, I was like, "Wow! It may cost more to make it myself than tp just buy!" Haha


I know it. Sewing does not save you money at all!!! It does give you unique one of a kind things, but savings... No. And my gosh, the the little accesories kill ya'. What's scary is I have paid more for buttons than what it cost me in fabrics. 

Lori


----------



## miasowner

Wow!!! Very well made. I love it.


----------



## Whisper

Wow, you really made that!? It's wonderful!
I'm so envious, I wish I could be so good and have such a beautiful carrier!


----------



## Ivy's mom

miasowner said:


> Wow!!! Very well made. I love it.


thanks soo much!



Whisper said:


> Wow, you really made that!? It's wonderful!
> I'm so envious, I wish I could be so good and have such a beautiful carrier!


hee heeee....yep I've been sewing for years. I use to sew boutique children clothing and go burned out on that, sooo... now that I have the chi's my passion has changed lol 

Lori


----------



## Cambrea

I think we really must clone about 5 of you to make bags. They are so lovely, you are really very talented.


----------



## Ivy's mom

Cambrea said:


> I think we really must clone about 5 of you to make bags. They are so lovely, you are really very talented.


Heee heeee thanks Oh....5 of me would be great. I could get all of my laundry done too 

Lori


----------



## *Princess*

that is amazing  x


----------



## Kioana

wow ! love it


----------



## Cambrea

I need a laundry clone too! That is a fabulous idea. We should market it, right next to yoru bags.


----------



## Ivy's mom

*Princess* said:


> that is amazing  x


thanks girl



Kioana said:


> wow ! love it


Thanks soo much, still working on more



Cambrea said:


> I need a laundry clone too! That is a fabulous idea. We should market it, right next to yoru bags.


hee hee....boy if we only could, it would be awesome

Lori


----------



## KittyD

So these are the lovely bags I was told about! lovely indeed 

Add us to your waiting list please! LOL


----------



## Ivy's mom

KittyD said:


> So these are the lovely bags I was told about! lovely indeed
> 
> Add us to your waiting list please! LOL


Hee heeee.... As soon as I get them all finished I will share with all of you. I'm waiting on some more hardware. I'm working on many at one time.

Lori


----------



## KittyD

cannot wait to see!


----------



## Ivy's mom

KittyD said:


> cannot wait to see!


Heee heeee.... You have NO idea how hard it is to part with these. I want to keep them, but would be crazy since I have more than any normal person has as it is already rofl!!!!

Lori


----------



## KittyD

I can imagine! it takes time and effort to create something, I had to knit some little Gnome dollies for my son's school, they have a winter fair, and I wanted to keep those as well! LOL


----------



## Adrienne

that is amazing! i wish i had your talent !


----------



## phoebedog

that is brilliant!!


----------



## Ivy's mom

KittyD said:


> I can imagine! it takes time and effort to create something, I had to knit some little Gnome dollies for my son's school, they have a winter fair, and I wanted to keep those as well! LOL


OMG..those sound soo cute. Would love to see pics if you have any 

Lori


----------



## Ivy's mom

Adrienne said:


> that is amazing! i wish i had your talent !


Ahhhh....thanks soo much. having fun with them.



phoebedog said:


> that is brilliant!!


Thanks, love creating them, but I must say sewing the fur lining is not one of my favorite parts. It goes everywhere, but love the end results 

Lori


----------



## pigeonsheep

Lol i can imagine ivysmom! Still a great job well done yay :albino:


----------



## KittyD

Ivy's mom said:


> OMG..those sound soo cute. Would love to see pics if you have any
> 
> Lori


I'll dig some up and post them!


----------



## Tanna

It's outstanding, WOW!!!


----------



## Ivy's mom

pigeonsheep said:


> Lol i can imagine ivysmom! Still a great job well done yay :albino:


Hee heee...thanks girl 



KittyD said:


> I'll dig some up and post them!


Ohhhh good. I LOVE seeing everyones creations!!



Tanna said:


> It's outstanding, WOW!!!


Thanks soo much 

Lori


----------

